# Normandy and Western France, suggestions please?



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Now that we've been to Ireland, the next part of our trip will be the slow route south for the winter, ending in Portugal in December for a holiday!.

My question is this " We intend to visit Normandy and then go down the west side of France over about a couple of months"
I apologise for asking sucha broad question but I'm sure there must be many people on here who have just "dunitt" and we would really be daft to ignore the mountain of experiences available

Can you help?


Mike & Ann


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

There are not so many sites open that time of year. We found one at St Vallery sur Somme and a lovely one in Nantes. Further south is St. Jean de Luz. I am sure there will be others but you do have to have a good search.

I will dig out the details of these sites if you want them


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Mike & Ann 

For the west side of France I can recommend :- 

Honfleur - excellent large aire near to town 
Mont St Michel 
Aire at La Mailleraye sur Seinne near Rouen 
Island of Noirmoutier 
La Rochelle / Ile de Re / Ile de Oleron 
Villages of Arcais & Coulon in the green Venise region near Niort. 

Can't help any further South as not been there - Yet! 

Trevor


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

There are lots of French Aires that you can use in Normandy and west side of France.

Do you have the Aire des Service book? There are some photos of French aires on this web site.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Mike and Ann
We are also doing the same route, starting on 2nd September although we will be heading home at the end of October. We'll look out for you on our travels.
Another excellent guide to the aires in France in the "All the Aires France" guide in English from Vicarious books. Looks like really good information including details of prices and service points.
One query for the French experts .... the aire at La Mailleraye-sur-Seine is described in the above guide as being unsuitable for large motorhomes. We are 8m - will we be able to use it, as from all the review we would love to spend a few days there???
Thanks
Sally


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Very many thanks, this is exactly wht we need. Will check again in a few days, its not easy to download this stuff over mobile link.Mike & Ann

Mike & Ann


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Try looking at my blog/website at the address below. You can see pics etc
http://web.mac.com/kevbatchelor

Hope it helps
Kevin


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi Mike and Ann

Have you joined France Passion? They're open all year.

Camping Courte Vallee in Airvault is open all year I believe - nice site owned by British couple.

We're hoping to set off Oct / Nov ending up in Portugal in December - maybe see you there!!??

Happy travelling!

Marie and Rex


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

taz said:


> .
> One query for the French experts .... the aire at La Mailleraye-sur-Seine is described in the above guide as being unsuitable for large motorhomes. We are 8m - will we be able to use it, as from all the review we would love to spend a few days there???
> Thanks
> Sally


Dont think it would be a problem as when we arrived there this year it was the village fete weekend and we had to negotiate our way through the funfair on the riverside that had some pretty large lorries and trailers, amazingly all packed up and gone by the next morning.
There were a couple of large MH's there. 
BTW Ponte de Brotonne nearby is now toll free

Steve


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

"the aire at La Mailleraye-sur-Seine is described in the above guide as being unsuitable for large motorhomes. We are 8m - will we be able to use it, as from all the review we would love to spend a few days there??? "


We have stayed there for a few days on 2 occasions inb our 33 foot 8.5 tonne RV with no problems. Good spot!


----------

